# Shakes while idling (at red light)



## incacity (Apr 16, 2007)

My 2001 Nissan Frontier has 75K. I did tune up last year. 

Just recently, I used STP gas cleaner with gas tank fill-up. Today, I noticed the truck shakes a little bit when I stop at red lights. If I change the gear to P or D, no problem there. Any ideas?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

incacity said:


> My 2001 Nissan Frontier has 75K. I did tune up last year.
> 
> Just recently, I used STP gas cleaner with gas tank fill-up. Today, I noticed the truck shakes a little bit when I stop at red lights. If I change the gear to P or D, no problem there. Any ideas?


Have you replaced the fuel filter?

You just had the thread on cleaning the engine, didn't you? How's it look under the distributor cap; could it have moisture built up inside?


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

incacity said:


> My 2001 Nissan Frontier has 75K. I did tune up last year.
> 
> Just recently, I used STP gas cleaner with gas tank fill-up. Today, I noticed the truck shakes a little bit when I stop at red lights. If I change the gear to P or D, no problem there. Any ideas?


Jerry's advice is good but I'd run a tank or two of a "Top Tier" gasoline, e.g. Chevron or Shell, and see if the problem goes away before I attacked the fuel filter (unless the fuel filter has not been changed in the last 25k miles). If it's just minor roughness I would not worry for now.

Steve


----------



## incacity (Apr 16, 2007)

azrocketman said:


> Jerry's advice is good but I'd run a tank or two of a "Top Tier" gasoline, e.g. Chevron or Shell, and see if the problem goes away before I attacked the fuel filter (unless the fuel filter has not been changed in the last 25k miles). If it's just minor roughness I would not worry for now.
> 
> Steve



I never changed the fuel filter. Maybe it's time though! Yes, in fact today I filled the tank with Chevron gasoline. I will run it for a week or so and if the problems persists, I will change the fuel filter. 

I have replaced fuel filters before but it's been a while. Any guidance or input on changing fuel filter on a 2001 Nissan Frontier (2WD, 3.3L, 6cylnd) is greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

Also,check your plugs. Fuel injector cleaner tends to foul them.


----------



## azrocketman (Oct 5, 2005)

incacity said:


> I never changed the fuel filter. Maybe it's time though! Yes, in fact today I filled the tank with Chevron gasoline. I will run it for a week or so and if the problems persists, I will change the fuel filter.
> 
> I have replaced fuel filters before but it's been a while. Any guidance or input on changing fuel filter on a 2001 Nissan Frontier (2WD, 3.3L, 6cylnd) is greatly appreciated.


Pull the fuel pump fuse and start the engine. It will die very quickly. This will reduce the fuel line pressure.

The filter will still spray and dump fuel (probably down your arm) when you pull the connections. Wrapping a rag around the filter may help. Protect your eyes with goggles or a face shield. Don't pull the filter near any spark or open flame sources (like a garage with a gas water heater).

Steve


----------

